# Packaging Hoarding



## Lynusann (Jul 5, 2015)

Does anyone else keep all their boxes and packaging they get when they ordered something in the mail? I've found myself hoarding every box, packing peanut, bubble wrap that I get any time I have something mailed to me thinking that I can reuse it, and I'm starting to wonder if it's really all that effective. I don't currently mail out much, the vast majority of what I sell is local at the moment. And I think DH is getting slightly irritated that there is bubble wrap everywhere...


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 5, 2015)

I do but only to a certain point and once it's designated spot is full..
The rest goes to garbage.


----------



## Aline (Jul 5, 2015)

Yes! I save all peanuts, bubble wrap and packaging paper. I do ship out quite a lot but I still have too much so I take the extra peanuts to a local gallery that ships out fragile goods. They are always really happy to receive it....

You can compost corn-based peanuts BTW.


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 5, 2015)

I love cornstarch peanuts but no one seems to use them  

I might donate some of my packaging to some local places. That's a great idea!!


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 5, 2015)

Guilty, and worse I'll see a cute box or basket and think, "that would make great gift packaging. ". So now I have two large storage containers full out in the garage, and although I will use them occasionally, I know but will not admit that my stash is likely to last me 10 years or more.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 5, 2015)

I love getting stuff wrapped in bubble wrap and hate getting stuff packed in peanuts, with a vengeance.  Every time I open a box and see them I groan.  If I were a seller I don't think I would save/use them, even recycled (although it is a good idea for the planet) because I hate them so much and don't want to inflict them on others.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 6, 2015)

I live above a shoe shop and a large number of people would buy shoes and not want the box - that meant I have a rather large collection of shoe boxes in my attic! I do feel a little like a hoarder with it


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 6, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I live above a shoe shop and a large number of people would buy shoes and not want the box - that meant I have a rather large collection of shoe boxes in my attic! I do feel a little like a hoarder with it



OMG you live above a shoe store!! In Austria!!  I would die, I would have no money for soap at all!  I lived in Vienna for 2 years, and there are no better little shops and boutiques in the world. Always broke - that would be me!


----------



## Susie (Jul 6, 2015)

I am so glad I am not alone in this!  Thank you, soaping buddies, for helping me not feel like a weirdo!


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 6, 2015)

Oh yes, I hate to throw things like that away, convinced that I will use them for something someday. That's why now, since I've retired, and I'm going through my house from top to bottom, I'm faced with piles of boxes and rolls of bubble wrap, among other things I was sure would come in handy some day. Now I'm getting rid of them all, because I've never used any of it. I'm making a fresh start and not saving anything I don't have an immediate need for. I'm tired of clutter, it saps my energy and time. I want to spend my time doing things I love, and not organizing and shuffling things around. It's going to be hard for someone who wants to save cute little mustard jars but....I want to be freeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Susie (Jul 6, 2015)

I made hard choices when I moved to do the same thing.  I also got rid of everything I have not touched in a year(with the exception of photos).  It made a HUGE difference in how much I had to move, and how I feel about what is left.  It is VERY liberating!


----------



## maya (Jul 6, 2015)

I save (I choose not to use the H word) packing peanuts and little cardboard boxes. But other stuff like bows and wrapping paper not at all. It gets crumply and worn looking before the next holiday. I am working hard at getting rid of stuff I don't use everyday or have an actual need for, like mason jars, so I love the stuff I have instead of feeling burdened by it.


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 6, 2015)

I love the feeling of getting rid of stuff. It really is freeing. I just have to convince myself that I'll never use it. Luckily, in most respects, DH and I live pretty minimalistic. The rule in our house generally is that if we bring something new into the house, something old has to go. Packing materials has been an exception to the rule though....


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 6, 2015)

The UPS Store will take packaging - peanuts, bubble wrap, etc. I save mine up and drop it off there. I do hoard all bubble wrap for honeycomb soap.


----------



## vmakkers (Jul 6, 2015)

I have the front desk at work saving my small boxes and bubble wrap even though I don't even sell. It's just nice to have boxes and packaging material when I do need to send stuff to friends and family. Instead of filling my house with all this packaging hoarding, I keep the stash at work in my cube. People think I'm making a box fort or something.


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 6, 2015)

vmakkers said:


> I have the front desk at work saving my small boxes and bubble wrap even though I don't even sell. It's just nice to have boxes and packaging material when I do need to send stuff to friends and family. Instead of filling my house with all this packaging hoarding, I keep the stash at work in my cube. People think I'm making a box fort or something.



Oh man, that's perfect! Maybe I should just start keeping packaging supplies at work. No one would say anything even if I did build a box fort around my cube...


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 6, 2015)

I save a lot of my packing stuff, too, but it does eventually get re-used, either at Christmas when I mail my soaps to family & friends, or else when someone is moving to a new house and they need packing material to protect their good china; or else when my hubby or son think it's absolutely hilarious to wrap someone's tiny gift up in a huge box. After putting the gift in, they'll fill the box up with the saved packing material (and maybe a few river rocks to make the box feel heavy), and then they seal the box _all over_ with duct tape before they wrap it up in pretty paper and bow. Ah, men! lol

I especially like it when things that are sent to me are packed in crumpled-up, blank newsprint-type paper. I look at that as a huge score, because that type of paper is absolutely _perfect_ for cleaning mirrors and windows without leaving any lint or streaks behind. I just spray my windows or mirrors with plain water, wipe off with a square of the packing paper, and they are sparkling clean without any lint or streaks. I keep a special stash of these out in my garage, each cut into roughly 1' x 2' squares as soon as it's unpacked from the box. 


IrishLass


----------



## Aline (Jul 7, 2015)

not_ally said:


> I love getting stuff wrapped in bubble wrap and hate getting stuff packed in peanuts, with a vengeance.  Every time I open a box and see them I groan.  If I were a seller I don't think I would save/use them, even recycled (although it is a good idea for the planet) because I hate them so much and don't want to inflict them on others.



I hate the 'peanut snow' that gets all over the place - I do not inflict crushed peanuts on anyone! I usually wrap the item in bubble wrap or packing paper and then wedge them in place with packing peanuts. These are small packages and using peanuts instead of crumpled paper can make a significant difference to the weight.

But I'm always much happier to receive a package with bubble wrap because that's what I need the most!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 7, 2015)

Aline, I never considered the difference in the weight.  It makes good sense to use peanuts on that basis.


----------



## SunWolf (Jul 7, 2015)

I hoa...save in cycles.  I'll feverishly stash boxes and packing materials until I have so much it's always in the way.  And, since I never seem to need any, I end up tossing it all out.

Then I finally *do* need to ship something and I have NO packing and shipping supplies, so I start saving again...roblem:

It's an evil, vicious cycle.


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Nov 1, 2015)

Yes! I have a pyramid of boxes in the basement, next to my flat standard shipping boxes that I have to build. Someday I might need them. ☺


----------

